
AOL and Yahoo will become Oath after merger closes - coloneltcb
http://www.businessinsider.com/aol-and-yahoo-will-become-oath-after-merger-closes-2017-4?op=1
======
quotemstr
It's embarrassing how long it took me to realize that the word is O-a-t-h, not
O-a-u-t-h. I suspect I've been irreparably scarred by internet security
technologies.

------
maxerickson
_6\. any profane expression; curse; swearword_

[http://www.dictionary.com/browse/oath](http://www.dictionary.com/browse/oath)

------
beamatronic
As in "pleading the fifth amendment under oath"?

------
minimaxir
Well, it's better than "Altbaba."

------
pdog
Yahoo and AOL: a true merger of equals.

